# Someone I can trust



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I've had the wife's mx5's rear arch done the other week and on checking underneath it's bubbled not happy at all. Anyway they've promised to sort it but this is now going to inconvenience us again. This is the third paint shop in my area I have used and who have done a sub standard job.
Paint crazing, overspray and now the bubbling, two different cars.
If anyone can recommend me a spray shop for my 205 gti that will be requiring work soon I would be grateful to hear from your experiences.
We are based in Lancashire near Manchester but would travel to get a decent finish/service.
Regards
Edd


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Guess you can't trust anyone.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Try panelcare in Rochdale, their work is very good.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your paintshop woes Paul. 

A wee bump for this and hopefully some more recommendations! 

C'mon guys! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Cheers Alan!
I hope you and Audrey are well. I love the Golf by the way...looks a lovely motor.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

No problem Paul, shame the bump didn't work. 

Both well here, thanks, and trust you two are as well! :wave:

Loving the R32! 

Alan W


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

eddie bullit said:


> I've had the wife's mx5's rear arch done the other week and on checking underneath it's bubbled not happy at all. Anyway they've promised to sort it but this is now going to inconvenience us again. This is the third paint shop in my area I have used and who have done a sub standard job.
> Paint crazing, overspray and now the bubbling, two different cars.
> If anyone can recommend me a spray shop for my 205 gti that will be requiring work soon I would be grateful to hear from your experiences.
> We are based in Lancashire near Manchester but would travel to get a decent finish/service.
> ...


Hi Edd,

Sorry to hear of your issues, seems a common problem with most body shops.

I have just opened my Miracle Paintshop so let me know if I can help at all, only problem is I am based in Surrey.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

eddie bullit said:


> I've had the wife's mx5's rear arch done the other week and on checking underneath it's bubbled not happy at all. Anyway they've promised to sort it but this is now going to inconvenience us again. This is the third paint shop in my area I have used and who have done a sub standard job.
> Paint crazing, overspray and now the bubbling, two different cars.
> If anyone can recommend me a spray shop for my 205 gti that will be requiring work soon I would be grateful to hear from your experiences.
> We are based in Lancashire near Manchester but would travel to get a decent finish/service.
> ...


Hi Edd I know I am i Sheffield but I have just sourced a bodyshop that I can trust and that doesnt come easy but with my 25yr background you can tell it wasnt a light decision to make....

Russ


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Dave green and son in garswood nr Wigan. If you want further info pm me for his number etc. He has been established since 1974 I have use him for many years and he is very very good


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! I have no problem travelling as I'd rather spend a couple of days transporting the car about than going through the hassle of putting up with poor workmanship.
I'm back at the bodyshop tomorrow. They are going to strip the paint back while I'm there. They are saying it's Japanese and thin metal which has rusted through. It hasn't because it had no rust in that specific area. The lip on the arch though did have a small split between skins. When I got the car back I've applied Waxoyl to the arch and I think this has crept in between the skins.
I wish I hadn't bothered now as it was nothing. Just a tiny but of rust on the edge but I wanted to nip it in the bud before it got hold.
I'll let you know how I get on.
Cheers
Edd


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

eddie bullit said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I have no problem travelling as I'd rather spend a couple of days transporting the car about than going through the hassle of putting up with poor workmanship.
> I'm back at the bodyshop tomorrow. They are going to strip the paint back while I'm there. They are saying it's Japanese and thin metal which has rusted through. It hasn't because it had no rust in that specific area. The lip on the arch though did have a small split between skins. When I got the car back I've applied Waxoyl to the arch and I think this has crept in between the skins.
> I wish I hadn't bothered now as it was nothing. Just a tiny but of rust on the edge but I wanted to nip it in the bud before it got hold.
> I'll let you know how I get on.
> ...


Hey Edd not sticking up for the paintshop but some time a small rust blister on the outside of a car has actually come from the inside out and the panels normally are rotten on the inside and clean on the out side.

I recently restored a type R integra which had a rust spot smaller than a 5p and i had to remove all rust and the whole ended up about 12 inches long, basically i had to build the bottom half of the rear quarter again!!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Two places I could never fault is p&b moss st helens used them my self for full respray on my Impreza after seeing the work they done on few my friends cars.

And another is palatine motors Warrington. They turn out some stunning work. My mates pearl Laguna is superb. But they are not cheap.


----------



## Olsen (Apr 11, 2008)

Olsen's Repair Shack in Bury. Only the best quality rattle cans used in my place. Full car for £100. How does that sound Bullitt Bonce??


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

:lolon't think I'll be taking it there TBH Pottersons. I've heard he's a dodgy geezer. 
If it's the same guy he can be seen racing around in his Twingoloid with his ginger hair on fire :driver:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

moosh said:


> Hey Edd not sticking up for the paintshop but some time a small rust blister on the outside of a car has actually come from the inside out and the panels normally are rotten on the inside and clean on the out side.
> 
> I recently restored a type R integra which had a rust spot smaller than a 5p and i had to remove all rust and the whole ended up about 12 inches long, basically i had to build the bottom half of the rear quarter again!!


Yeah you could be right mate. I'll reserve judgement till tomorrow. It's just if that was the case then they should have contacted us not bodged it. 
I would expect a reputable shop to stop work and contact the customer to discuss/view. Not just carry on and hope we don't notice


----------



## Olsen (Apr 11, 2008)

eddie bullit said:


> :lolon't think I'll be taking it there TBH Pottersons. I've heard he's a dodgy geezer.
> If it's the same guy he can be seen racing around in his Twingoloid with his ginger hair on fire :driver:


You should know that i never race my Twingo, and ive told you before my hair isn't ginger it's Italian Auburn!
:driver:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Well we got the Mx5 back today and they have royaly fooked it up this time. The paint on the fill is now a completely different colour to the rest of the car. It's rough to the touch and has a milky look to the finish. When running your hand across the paint you can actually hear the paint!
I spoke to the receptionist who was apologetic and said someone will ring me back. Surprisingly no one has. 
I've spoken to Trading Standards who have suggested asking for compensation/refund as we have already asked them to re do. They also had the car for 8 days and their level of finish is terrible. I'm away from the pc at the mo but will upload a photo when I get to the pc.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm saddened to hear this Paul. 

Get your money back and be prepared to travel to get quality paintwork. I think it's the only way. 

Despite the above saga I hope you and Lel have a Happy Christmas! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi mate if you are willing to travel i know a top place i have seen the finish on paint work and its the best i have ever seen if you are interested let me know and i will sought out contact info for you. i am very fussy and like everything mint and if i needed paintwork doing i would go there! there is some really dodgy paintshops around! best regards paul.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

eddie bullit said:


> Well we got the Mx5 back today and they have royaly fooked it up this time. The paint on the fill is now a completely different colour to the rest of the car. It's rough to the touch and has a milky look to the finish. When running your hand across the paint you can actually hear the paint!
> I spoke to the receptionist who was apologetic and said someone will ring me back. Surprisingly no one has.
> I've spoken to Trading Standards who have suggested asking for compensation/refund as we have already asked them to re do. They also had the car for 8 days and their level of finish is terrible. I'm away from the pc at the mo but will upload a photo when I get to the pc.


Like i said D Green and son :thumb: garswood wigan


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Cheers for the replies fellas. Amazes me how places like this stay afloat. You would think they would be producing near faultless work with the way our economy is. I treat all my customers with respect and do the best possible job for a fair price. Why can't they?
Makes me mad and sad in equal proportions!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I'm saddened to hear this Paul.
> 
> Get your money back and be prepared to travel to get quality paintwork. I think it's the only way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan:thumb:

It is annoying but only a car. We are both fit, healthy and happy which is far more important. Still annoying though.:devil:

Hope you and Audrey are well and have a great time over the festive period.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

I can highly recommend First Class Motors in Newton-le-Willows. They have carried out 4 jobs for me so far & the quality is superb.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Just to show the standard of their work 

Sorry for the quality but you can tell the difference between the colour.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

That looks terrible:doublesho


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Poor pictures I know but the "finish", using the term loosely, is total crap. I reckon a quick rub down and a rattle can would of been better. To top it off they have gone past the original line were the stone chip meets the normal paint and now it isn't even in line with the original finish on the door.
We've sent in a letter stating that we are unhappy and are not prepared to allow them a third attempt and are looking for a full refund.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you made a decision on to whom future work will be awarded?


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Not yet mate. I want to get this sorted before hand really. May take it to a few recommended garages to get their opinion:thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Just a quick update.
I issued the bodyshop with a letter on the 3rd of Jan stating that we are dissapointed with their workmanship. As we have already given them the opportunity to remedy this and they have failed, we are now asking for a refund under the sale of goods act. 
Surprisingly we havent heard a word from them . I have now been advised to issue them another letter stating the same and allowing them a further 10 days to reply. This will then show that we have tried our best to get in touch with these pricks!
I'm not expecting a reply from these to**ers TBH. Looks like its small claims courts the next stop 
Anyone been through a similiar situation with their motor?
Cheers
Edd
To top it all it's now rusting :wall: I don't want to touch ATM though whilst I'm in dispute


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

It's been a while but good news  Luckily I paid for the repair with my credit card. I always do this for protection when purchasing over the net and such and for expensive stuff. 
Anyway I heard back this evening that they are willing to accept responsibility under the consumer credit act :thumb: and will cover all costs for repair.yippeee!
I've already taken it to a reputable bodyshop nearby but I'm going to visit a couple of the recommended bodyshops off here. Cheers fellas :thumb:
The one local to me was very helpful and suggested that I view the repair when it is stripped to see the condition of the body and hopefully give my wife and I peace of mind. He also suggested that I delay the repair till he is back off his holidays so he can oversee the job. He also assured us that the repair would not leave their workshop till we are completely satisfied. 
I know it's just words but he's making all the right noises and seems genuinely keen on making our little beast as good as new.:argie:
I just want to check with the credit card company to see if they chase their money now from the previous poor repair. I hope they do. It would annoy me to think they have gotten away with it 
Edd.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great news on the refund and also the local bodyshop's attitude Paul! :thumb:

Good luck and keep us informed! 

Alan W


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Car booked in at Panel Care as recommended by BigMc :thumb:
I'll post some pictures up at the weekend. Hopefully that will be the end of that and I can enjoy driving the dam thing :lol:
I'm not religious but I'm praying it comes back looking good.
Edd


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hope it gets done properly this time for you mate.
And it comes back to you the way it should look, a great fresh new paint job that looks great your over the moon with it, and it puts a smile on your face as you drive it. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

eddie bullit said:


> I'm not religious but I'm praying it comes back looking good.
> Edd


I'll say one for you as well Paul! :lol:

Fingers and toes all crossed up as well! :thumb:

Good luck and I hope this puts an end to the saga. 

Alan W


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

We've had a great day today  Got the MX5 back :driver:.
As recommended we took it to Panel Care in Rochdale and I'm glad we did. A friendly bunch with an eye for detail. 
We went to pick the car up today and it was valeted inside and out, polished, tyre black..looked great.
I would definitely suggest visiting them if you're in need of a bodyshop. 
I'm saving up now so they can do the Pug :thumb:
Edd


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Glad you are happy with it Edd, Jake is a great painter.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Cheers bigmc :thumb:

Nice bloke n so's his Dad! I'm excited now that theres someone local who I can trust with the 205.
Thanks again for the recommendation:thumb:
I'll post some pics when I get the time.
Edd


----------

